# [ODMP] Bibb County Sheriff's Department, Georgia ~ March 23, 2006



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Bibb County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on March 23, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18254*


----------

